# Tank Worms?



## Heidispice (Jun 15, 2015)

I was staring off into my newer 10g planted tank and saw a worm! I was a little alarmed at first having never seen a worm in any other tank I've had. I tried to photograph it, but I lost track of it and it was miniscule! It was white and the size of a duckweed root. It wiggled up to the surface and wrapped around a duckweed.

Any ideas what it is, or if there is any concern I should have? My tank is dirted with organic soil and capped with sand. I have 8 varieties of plants purchased through 2 different ebay sellers, 1 betta, and some ramshorn snails.


----------



## ApochSaint (Apr 19, 2015)

they could be a couple of things. 

Planaria worms. they are like mini flatworms.

a Nematode. its a basic single structure organism

Neither of these are a danger to fish. they are usually a sign of overfeeding. 


Here is a good link./ Read up


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

vinegar eel? 

I had worms like that in my tank. They were harmless just not pleasant to look at. As a matter of fact, they were yummy snack for my betta. He spent all day hunting. Rinsing the filter sponge can reduce them. I don't really see them anymore.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

sounds like a detritus worm  nothing to worry about, all signs of a healthy aquarium!


----------



## Heidispice (Jun 15, 2015)

I guess I did over react a tiny bit, I mean having soil and scads of plants is more of a natural ecosystem: the flora and fauna must have a lot going on! I might have just been alarmed because I had just had my arm in the tank trimming a few plants. 

Thanks!


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

Planaria are definitely a danger to fish (and fish eggs) as they're carnivores. They're introduced to a tank via plants, and they are generally short and stout with a triangular shaped head with a color ranging anywhere from brown to black or even dark red. Medication is the only way to get rid of them. This doesn't sound like what you have.

Detritus worms are in every fish tank and they're part of the little eco system in there. They're not carnivorous and they eat detritus and stay hidden under the substrate. They're light in color, long and skinny and you cannot tell the difference between the head or the tail. You should never see them above the substrate unless there is so much mulm and gunk in the substrate that there is no longer any oxygen for them... so they rise to the surface. At that point there is more than likely an over population of them. The most effective way to lower the population is to clean the substrate to remove the majority of them. Lessen the amount of food you feed and you should be ok. 

I'm not sure that what you saw was a detritus worm though. If you can share a photo that should help us to help you figure out what type of worm it is.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I agree it sounds like a detritus worm. They are harmless sometimes pop up in uncycled/newly setup tanks. Fish will eat them.


----------

